# Somebody knows JCM guitars ?



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Yesterday, a friend brought up an acoustic with no name on the head and with JCM inside the guitar. Sounds quite good, does'nt seem to have a solid top, for what I can see, and has tremendous inlays that look like they go throught (or under) the frets all along the fretboard. He could'nt find any informations on this (he has it since a long time and did'nt pay much for it, around 100$). So somebody knows something about JCM guitars ?


----------



## Ieuanwaters (Jul 25, 2021)

I bought my JCM guitar many years ago second hand in South Wales. It’s got inlay on the back and a JCM sticker inside. Again, not expensive to buy and sounds good. That’s all I can contribute sorry. I’d like to find out more about it too as I’m drawing a blank on internet searches


----------

